
Jack welcomes Twitter's post-140 character era with giant screenshot of text - arash_milani
https://twitter.com/jack/status/684496529621557248/photo/1
======
i336_
I thought I'd transcribe this line (it seems the most relevant):

> "Instead, what if that text...was actually text? Text that could be
> searched, Text that could be highlighted. That's more utility and power."

------
mesozoic
The stars have aligned and the circle of dumbness is complete. Arise great
Dumbthulhu!

